# Bone cancer in large dogs



## Erin (Oct 28, 2006)

I just got the bad news that my St Bernard who is almost 9 years old, has bone cancer. It is in the early stages but I know she is going to go thru a lot of pain. Has anyone experienced this with their large dog and did you amputate the leg? I am seriously considering it as right now she doesn't use that leg anyway so I think she could get around. I know it won't make the cancer go away but her quality of life would be much better. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Thank you.


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 28, 2006)

*Bone Cancer*

My 14 year old GSD had bone cancer in her leg. I had recently moved down south and took her to a new vet. This vet said she had sprained her leg. Well, 6 months later I took her to another vet who diagnosed her with ostio sarcoma. She hobbled aroung on that leg for a long,long time. Her disposition and temperment were wonderful. She still insisted on her daily walk. One day I was outside and I felt something at the base of her tail. It felt like a burr so I pulled it off. Well needless to say, it was not a burr it was a tumor. The cancer had spread. It was gushing blood all over the place. I finally stopped the bleeding and she was okay for several more months. She went in for a follow up appointment for something else months later. My husband took her in, I had to work. The vet lifted her tail and the tumor was the size of a baseball. The vet called me at work and said it was her time, she had to be put to sleep. I rushed all the way to the vet. There she was standing by my husband bleeding profusely. She was soooo happy to see me, like nothing was wrong. It was the hardest thing I had ever done it my life. I loved that dog more than anything in the world. I wish she would have been diagnosed earlier, I may have tried chemo, however she had a great life and she was 1 She lived about a year after she was diagnosed. Chemotherapy may extend her life for a short while. I tried shark cartilage and Oxyfresh Prymora. I feel for you. Good Luck! My prayers are with you!


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Erin said:


> I just got the bad news that my St Bernard who is almost 9 years old, has bone cancer. It is in the early stages but I know she is going to go thru a lot of pain. Has anyone experienced this with their large dog and did you amputate the leg? I am seriously considering it as right now she doesn't use that leg anyway so I think she could get around. I know it won't make the cancer go away but her quality of life would be much better. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Thank you.


Dear God... you can't be serious about amputating an older St. Bernard's leg... This is a giant breed who is not going to live many more years anyway, I know, that sounds callous, but its true. Amputation of a giant dog's leg is very serious, and though you think she is not using it anyway, I guarantee her life and her balance, and her stress, will be affected once that leg is off. A smaller boned, smaller dog can often manage not badly, but not a St. Bernard. If she has bone cancer the chances of it already having metastacized somewhere else is there, though they may not have found it yet. She is going to have phanthom pain where the leg is removed anyway, so if you think you are accomplishing much by taking the leg off, you are wrong. I cannot believe some vet is actually wanting you to consider this. Please think again for your dog's sake... Prepare yourself to accept the reality that your old friend's time is coming soon, and PLEASE do not keep this dog alive and in more stress because you cannot accept the reality. Let her go with dignity and before she becomes very ill. If you think early bone cancer is not painful, think again... she is already having what you and I would call excruciating pain... she just can't tell you that.


----------



## Erin (Oct 28, 2006)

I posted because I wanted to hear of anyone's experiences with large dogs legs being amputated. Quite the contrary for a vet recommendation, they both say they wouldn't advise it. I wanted to hear if others experience was one that was good to see if I would go ahead with an amputation. I realized I stated her age wrong, she is 7 going on 8. Still too old? Blackgavott, I take it you have had or seen cases of large dogs getting their legs amputated? You don't think they can adapt? I know she is getting to the point of alot of pain as I have upped her medication. Before the week is out, I will probably put her down even though my heart will be ripped apart too. Wish me luck and put my dog into your prayers.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Erin, yes, I posted because I have spent most of my life working with dogs and cats professionally. I have seen both sides of this picture, which was why I wanted to speak so clearly. I am hoping you will take your vet's advice.. some vets get clients to keep dogs going through chemo, surgeries, whatever...and I am hoping you will do what's best for her. I get it that you love her dearly and are so sad right now. I realize how heartbroken you are because I have been there too, and seen it many times over many years, its a very hard call but believe me, a giant breed dog who already has cancer and is 7 nearly 8, is getting old, these large breeds age more than smaller breeds, and with the chance of the cancer already having metasticized, and the phanthom pain she will endure, and then the problems of this large dog trying to learn to balance herself on three legs, for the remainder of her life which may not be too long anyway, just makes me feel so badly, not just for her but for you when you see what she will likely go through. It can be heartbreaking to put it mildly. I do indeed have you and her in my thoughts and will keep both in my prayers.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Saint Bernards don't live to be very old. A LARGE dog like that cannot make it on only 3 legs. 

Amputating will NOT give your dog a better quality of life. It's very painful for the dog to go thru an amputation, let alone cancer. 

Haveyou discussed maybe putting the dog to rest with the vet? That might be the best choice for your dog at such an old age for the breed, and for the pain he will go through.

Is that a posibility for you?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

_"A LARGE dog like that cannot make it on only 3 legs." _

I may be misreading your statement, and Im sorry if that is the case. Giant breed dogs can survive and thrive with only 3 legs. I know of many Great Danes that only have 3 legs, some are missing a front, some the back. Either way they are happy, well adjusted, and normal. Giant breeds adjust just as any other breed would. 

Now, in this case I do not think the dog would adjust, she is just to old. Giant breeds are not known for the lifespans. I would personally make this girl comfortable as long as I could, and then have her PTS. 

If she were much younger, I would consider amputation, but not in the case. 

I know if my Great Dane (2yrs old) were to need an amputation, I would consider it. He is young, and could easily adjust to being a tripod!


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

YOUR dog is YOUNG, theirs is not. Saint Bernards are much larger than Danes



EDIT: A large ELDERLY dog cannot make it is what I meant. Like Danes said..I would have her pts as harsh as that sounds.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually St. Bernards and Great Danes are very close in size. Saints are often heavier, but Danes are taller. They are both considered giant breeds.

You can read about both here:
Great Dane Information, Great Danes
Saint Bernard Information, Alpine Mastiff, Saint Bernards

Its funny, we were actually agreeing. I wouldnt consider amputation for this dog, simply because of her age. If she were a young dog, it would be a great option.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

I meant that Bernards are HEAVIER and THICKER than a Dane. I know Danes are taller. I'm a pro  But I do agree with you


----------



## Erin (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments and thoughts. I will not have her leg amputated and when she needs to go, I will take her and be with her until the end.


----------

